# Al-Kheliafi a Madrid, per Ronaldo?



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2015)

Secondo la stampa spagnola, il presidente del PSG Al-Kheliafi, è arrivato a Madrid. Il motivo? Probabilmente il presidente del club parigino sta sondando il terreno per l'acquisto di Crisitano Ronaldo nel mercato estivo. Le cifre non si sanno, ma visto il giocatore in questione, la cifra sarà sicuramente sopra i 100 mln di euro.

Dunque, anche con un probabile addio di Ibrahimovic, i tifosi del PSG possono stare tranquilli. Al-Kheliafi è pronto a sostituire una stella con un'altra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2015)

Easy , 100 sacchi cosa vuoi che siano .


----------



## DannySa (20 Novembre 2015)

A 31 anni?


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Vi rendete conto di quanto valga Ronaldo? Fatico a quantificare la cifra. Parliamo a 360 gradi, è un giocatore che ti porta in dote una media di cinquanta gol l'anno, parecchi assist, appeal ed un netto aumento di immagine e di introiti. Lui e Messi per me non hanno cifra. Cento milioni per me non basterebbero, con chi lo sostituisce il Madrid? Non vedo un fuoriclasse tale in circolazione francamente, se non appunto Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto di quanto valga Ronaldo? Fatico a quantificare la cifra. Parliamo a 360 gradi, è un giocatore che ti porta in dote una media di cinquanta gol l'anno, parecchi assist, appeal ed un netto aumento di immagine e di introiti. Lui e Messi per me non hanno cifra. Cento milioni per me non basterebbero, con chi lo sostituisce il Madrid? Non vedo un fuoriclasse tale in circolazione francamente, se non appunto Messi.



Si ma infatti il Real subisce un danno enorme ma il problema è che è lui a volersene andare...


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti il Real subisce un danno enorme ma il problema è che è lui a volersene andare...



Ok, se ne vuole andare e ne prendi atto, ma spari altissimo. Cento milioni non credo bastino francamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, se ne vuole andare e ne prendi atto, ma spari altissimo. Cento milioni non credo bastino francamente.



Invece sì, comunque non lo cedono per farci i soldi, tanto non ne pagherebbero mai 150-200. Per me si chiude sui 100-120 m assimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti il Real subisce un danno enorme ma il problema è che è lui a volersene andare...



Non saprei...fino a giugno stava da Dio a Madrid.
E' più facile che cacciano il salame di Benitez che lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece sì, comunque non lo cedono per farci i soldi, tanto non ne pagherebbero mai 150-200. Per me si chiude sui 100-120 m assimo.



Con tutte le magliette che vende servirebbero almeno 300 milioni.


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2015)

converrebbe a tutte le parti


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con tutte le magliette che vende servirebbero almeno 300 milioni.



Comunque prima o poi dovranno pensare al dopo Ronaldo, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque prima o poi dovranno pensare al dopo Ronaldo, in tutti i sensi.



Infatti credo se gli capiterà un bel crack faranno l'investimento, anche importante. Ma ad oggi sul panorama mondiale un fuoriclasse cristallino non lo vedo. Forse Neymar, ma gioca a Barcellona.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto di quanto valga Ronaldo? Fatico a quantificare la cifra. Parliamo a 360 gradi, è un giocatore che ti porta in dote una media di cinquanta gol l'anno, parecchi assist, appeal ed un netto aumento di immagine e di introiti. Lui e Messi per me non hanno cifra. Cento milioni per me non basterebbero, con chi lo sostituisce il Madrid? Non vedo un fuoriclasse tale in circolazione francamente, se non appunto Messi.



A livello di immagine è difficile trovare qualcuno (oltre messi e neymar) in grado di sostituirlo. A livello tecnico penso che Aguero potrebbe essere il nome giusto per il Real Madrid.


----------



## sballotello (21 Novembre 2015)

che lo prenda adesso Ronaldo e ci dia adesso Ibrahimovic.. Forza


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> A livello di immagine è difficile trovare qualcuno (oltre messi e neymar) in grado di sostituirlo. A livello tecnico penso che Aguero potrebbe essere il nome giusto per il Real Madrid.



Sicuramente è un ottimo centravanti, che ha il solo difetto di avere qualche infortunio di troppo.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (21 Novembre 2015)

Penso che appena il Real perderà Ronaldo, nonostante rimarrà cmq una squadra ottima, non sarà più quello squadrone pauroso di questi anni. Lo stesso discorso si può fare con Messi e il Barca. Un conto è giocare contro delle squadre che sono forti mentre un altro con squadre forti che hanno in rosa un alieno che fa sembrare tutti gli altri ancora migliori e che può decidere la partita in ogni secondo. Ronaldo e Messi sono due giocatori talmente pazzeschi che ci vorrebbero dei giocatori in più in campo solo per marcare loro. Io ancora non vedo un giocatore che si avvicini a questi 2 mostri. Se il PSG se lo compra fa un affare sportivo ed economico, anche a 120 milioni.


----------



## Hammer (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la stampa spagnola, il presidente del PSG Al-Kheliafi, è arrivato a Madrid. Il motivo? Probabilmente il presidente del club parigino sta sondando il terreno per l'acquisto di Crisitano Ronaldo nel mercato estivo. Le cifre non si sanno, ma visto il giocatore in questione, la cifra sarà sicuramente sopra i 100 mln di euro.
> 
> Dunque, anche con un probabile addio di Ibrahimovic, i tifosi del PSG possono stare tranquilli. Al-Kheliafi è pronto a sostituire una stella con un'altra.



Sarebbe un colpo folle -in positivo- per immagine del club


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2015)

Visti i tempi probabilmente è a Madrid solo per fare un attentato


----------



## Torros (22 Novembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Penso che appena il Real perderà Ronaldo, nonostante rimarrà cmq una squadra ottima, non sarà più quello squadrone pauroso di questi anni. Lo stesso discorso si può fare con Messi e il Barca. Un conto è giocare contro delle squadre che sono forti mentre un altro con squadre forti che hanno in rosa un alieno che fa sembrare tutti gli altri ancora migliori e che può decidere la partita in ogni secondo. Ronaldo e Messi sono due giocatori talmente pazzeschi che ci vorrebbero dei giocatori in più in campo solo per marcare loro. Io ancora non vedo un giocatore che si avvicini a questi 2 mostri. Se il PSG se lo compra fa un affare sportivo ed economico, anche a 120 milioni.



Vale solo per me Messi, Cr7 è solo un finalizzatore..


----------



## koti (22 Novembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Penso che appena il Real perderà Ronaldo, nonostante rimarrà cmq una squadra ottima, non sarà più quello squadrone pauroso di questi anni. Lo stesso discorso si può fare con Messi e il Barca. Un conto è giocare contro delle squadre che sono forti mentre un altro con squadre forti che hanno in rosa un alieno che fa sembrare tutti gli altri ancora migliori e che può decidere la partita in ogni secondo. Ronaldo e Messi sono due giocatori talmente pazzeschi che ci vorrebbero dei giocatori in più in campo solo per marcare loro. Io ancora non vedo un giocatore che si avvicini a questi 2 mostri. Se il PSG se lo compra fa un affare sportivo ed economico, anche a 120 milioni.


L'unico che potrebbe sostituire degnamente Ronaldo sarebbe Neymar, ma gioca nel Barca. 
Per me comunque l'unico alieno è Messi. 
Ronaldo un grosso fuoriclasse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe un affare pirotecnico.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

Il Psg è il presente e il futuro.

Altro che Milan, Berlusconi, Mr Bean e co.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2015)

Ronaldo è in calo, è il momento perfetto per venderlo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

mah... ok lo prendono e fa 150 gol in ligue 1 e vinceranno tutti i campionati con 50 punti di vantaggio... ma la spesa che faranno non avrà grossi ritorni in europa... Cristiano Ronaldo non basta per vincere la Champions League così come non bastavano al PSG Weah o Ronaldinho


----------



## davoreb (26 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah... ok lo prendono e fa 150 gol in ligue 1 e vinceranno tutti i campionati con 50 punti di vantaggio... ma la spesa che faranno non avrà grossi ritorni in europa... Cristiano Ronaldo non basta per vincere la Champions League così come non bastavano al PSG Weah o Ronaldinho




Be dai la difesa è forte con thiago come valore aggiunto e buoni terzini.

centrocampo:

Verrratti---Matuidi---Pastore

attacco:

Di Maria---Cavani---Ronaldo


Per me se prendono un centrocampista di livello mondiale partono come terzi favoriti dopo Barca e Bayern, poi magari Ronaldo recupera anche motivazioni in una nuova squadra.

Per me il PSG si sta muovendo bene sul mercato prendendo giocatori in tutti i ruoli, l'unica follia la considero l'acquisto di David Luiz che considero un centrale mediocre, anche se c'è da dire che noi li abbiamo aiutati moltissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2015)

Fossi in Ronaldo andrei, in Francia gli si allungherebbe la carriera.



Jino ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto di quanto valga Ronaldo? Fatico a quantificare la cifra. Parliamo a 360 gradi, è un giocatore che ti porta in dote una media di cinquanta gol l'anno, parecchi assist, appeal ed un netto aumento di immagine e di introiti. Lui e Messi per me non hanno cifra. Cento milioni per me non basterebbero, con chi lo sostituisce il Madrid? Non vedo un fuoriclasse tale in circolazione francamente, se non appunto Messi.



Quasi sicuramente andrebbero su Hazard+Lewandoski secondo me, magari teoricamente ci perderebbero ma hanno davvero bisogno di cambiamenti, fossi in loro però venderei Bale.

O comunque dando per venduto Ronaldo venderei anche Bale e punterei su un trio di trequartisti James-Coutinho-Hazard


----------

